# APR GTC 500



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

As above.
Anyone selling one?
PM me..


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Or any other carbon spoiler...


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Alex has one here


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

great combo, if i didnt have an APR500, and JCR splitter, I would go AeroMotions as they are the best out there....


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Still looking.


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Still looking for a APR spoiler!! or similar


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Im still after the APR wing.... anyone??


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Still looking for an apr gtc500


----------

